# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  masonite or asbestos

## andrew29

Hi, 
I have a 1950s house and at some stage in its life someone has lined the garage underneath with thin boards that I have always called 'masonite'. I'm pretty sure its also termed 'bendyboard'. 
Anyway, i'm about to rip it all out and thought I'd double check to make sure i'm not mistaken. I'll attach a couple of pics. 
Thanks heaps in advance for any feedback. 
Cheers

----------


## Bedford

Yep, looks like Masonite to me. 
I knew it as "Burnie" board.

----------


## andrew29

thanks bedford.  
Yep i probably wasn'y listening properly when i heard someone say Burnie board.  
Its not a dangerous thing in any way is it?  
thanks again

----------


## Bedford

Just use normal safety procedures, and use a dust mask as *no* dust is good for you.

----------


## andrew29

thanks heaps, I certainly shall.

----------


## goldie1

Looks a bit like caneite to me. Masonite is about 6mm thick brown and fairly hard. Caneite is thicker about 12mm 
greyish brown and soft like a dart board

----------


## andrew29

its timbrock. does anyone know anything about it? 
cheers

----------


## goldie1

CSR manufactured masonite ( an American brand name) for the american co that owned the name. 
They then started manufacturing their own similar product called CSR hardboard which they later changed the name to timbrock 
so its basiclly masonite by a different name. Allso known as Burnie board after the town in Tasmania because it used Tasmanian  
hardwood fibre

----------

